# Do I need a chili belt to match my AE chili shoes?



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

What are my options? I'm trying to avoid spending $100 for an AE belt.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

No. There is no requirement that belt and shoes match precisely. I think you just need a brown belt with some reddish tones.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> No. There is no requirement that belt and shoes match precisely. I think you just need a brown belt with some reddish tones.


I agree with Cuffy...here's the belt I wear with my Chili AE's...I think it was like 20-30 bucks at Dillards.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

*thanks!*

$20-$30 is more like it. I'd rather put money in other things (like the shoes themselves).

Nice suit!



YoungClayB said:


> I agree with Cuffy...here's the belt I wear with my Chili AE's...I think it was like 20-30 bucks at Dillards.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Another agree, as long as your belt is in the same color family you should be fine. I typically wear a wider brown leather belt with my casual shoes and jeans or very casual khakis. Other times I wear a leather and cream cotton belt with my khakis and a burbundy colored belt with my dress clothes and burgundy shoes. I can't quite see spending $100 on a belt just to get one that matches perfectly. While I do advocate higher quality belts, my line seems to stop around $50


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Try Nordstrom Rack. I picked up a chili belt for about $40. You have to go frequently as new stuff comes out all the time and it goes pretty quickly.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Try beltmaster. 
https://www.beltmaster.com/


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

No. But then you wouldn't have a Chili belt to match your shoes.

When you consider the expense of an AE you might as well go big or go home.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Mr. Mac said:


> No. But then you wouldn't have a Chili belt to match your shoes.
> 
> When you consider the expense of an AE you might as well go big or go home.


I dont normally do this, but I have to point out that this advice is complete nonsense on multiple levels. 1) "Chili" is not a proprietary color, its just what AE calls its redish brown shoes....2) "the expense of an AE"...really? I got my chili Hastings (pictured above) for $109 shipped!

Sorry to post this response, but Mr. Mac's response is wrong and is only helping to proliferate the compulsive consumerism that most AAAC forum members are susceptible to.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

CuffDaddy said:


> No. There is no requirement that belt and shoes match precisely. I think you just need a brown belt with some reddish tones.


+1. If looking on the internet, look for terms like "British Tan" or "Cognac" or just eyeball them and see if they look reddish brown; alternatively, just go into your local Marshalls or TJ Maxx and see if you get lucky and find a stitched RL Polo (blue label/pony) belt on sale for $20 or $30 (although they may be up to $40 now). I wear a series of cheap but decent RL polo and RL Chaps belts with my AE chili-toned shoes, all obtained for $20 to $30.

AE chili belts can occasionally be had for $50 or thereabouts from the allenedmonds ebay site. You could probably call the shoe banks and see if they have any in stock (note, I've never done this, but it's worth a try).


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

I have taken the terms match the shoe color to belts quite loosely. Most places that sell shoes with belts tend to source the same leather but it would not make sense to always buy them as a pair when you already have something close enough in color. 

I use Cognac, Chestnut, Dark Tan, Chilli interchangeably. 

Burgundy, Mahogany, Cordovan, Merlot, Oxblood in another group.

Dark Brown, dark oak, espresso, Mocha and any shades of darker brown. 

Black with Black.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

YoungClayB said:


> I dont normally do this, but I have to point out that this advice is complete nonsense on multiple levels. 1) "Chili" is not a proprietary color, its just what AE calls its redish brown shoes....2) "the expense of an AE"...really? I got my chili Hastings (pictured above) for $109 shipped!
> 
> Sorry to post this response, but Mr. Mac's response is wrong and is only helping to proliferate the compulsive consumerism that most AAAC forum members are susceptible to.


He's right. I'm always proliferating compulsive consumerism.

I like Allen-Edmonds belts. Not only do they match - identically - the color of your shoes (if you're into that sort of thing), but they are also excellent quality that lasts. That isn't to say there aren't cheaper belts that will last just as long (especially when you consider there are cheaper shoes that will last as long as an AE), in fact the folks at: https://www.leathergoodsconnection.com/ have made me some beautiful belts that I think are much nicer than my AE's, and if I remember correctly, cost less.

So, No, you don't. But then you wouldn't have a Chili belt to match your shoes.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

https://www.narragansettleathers.com/belt1.html

The "burgundy" is a very close match to AE Chili.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

*burgundy and chili*



harvey_birdman said:


> https://www.narragansettleathers.com/belt1.html
> 
> The "burgundy" is a very close match to AE Chili.


 Thanks for pointing me to the Narragansett site. Do others agree? Is that burgundy a close match? It looks quite different to me, but does it match? I'm hopeless with color matching.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

*With a suit?*

Moreover, would you wear the Naraggansset with a suit?


----------

